# 9mm Witness P



## sidpump (May 26, 2008)

Okay, I'll jump right in here...

Just returned from a local gun show, packed to the rafters with folks, I might add... bought a used Witness P, s/n EA25XXX. Any hints on when this was born?

I don't believe it was involved in the firing pin recall, as those were supposed to be of s/n AE00000 through AE70000. Hope that wasn't a typo on EAA's notice.

It came with a pamphlet manual of sorts. Are there any manuals or tear down guides available for this piece? I've heard many good things about these, and a few negatives, as well... 

What should I watch out for, being the new kid on the EAA block?

Thanks, in advance...

Sidpump


----------



## Idahokid (Jan 18, 2012)

The recall was a ae serial number.Not an EA.I think your safe.


----------



## ez357 (Jan 1, 2013)

i know my baby desert eagle 9mm can use same magazines so the design musts be similar


----------

